# what should i do!!!!



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

what should i do????

im gettn $1000 and i was thinking about buying my first car or getting kings ears cropped. 
tell me what yall think i should do....


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd get the car


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Buy yourself a car. The dogs ears will look fine regardless imo.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

car man......then u and king can go crusin


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> Buy yourself a car. The dogs ears will look fine regardless imo.


I agree, especially if you are currently without a car. It's the sensible thing, IMO.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

car, king looks adorable with his natural ears =)


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

i agree with getting my own car but my mom was twakn abt gettn one for me and her but i want my own and do yall think i could get a reliable car for a stacc?


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> i agree with getting my own car but my mom was twakn abt gettn one for me and her but i want my own and do yall think i could get a reliable car for a stacc?


It depends on what you mean by reliable. Sure, there are plenty of cars out there that are mechanically reliable, but usually these cars are not would most people would prefer as far as looks or style. If you're looking for a bad a** car for a grand, that's gonna be tough, but a good reliable economic car? Sure, that's more than possible. IMO


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah im not looking for a anything to nice like a lexus lol i wan sumthing that will last but i wanna save up for a lincon ls


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

for $1000 you're not gonna get much of a car.. well, a reliable one anyways.. you can look into older Hondas.. as they're usually pretty cheap and reliable, even with 200k+ miles on them.. oh and the fact that they're super easy/cheap to work on is also a bonus.. parts readily available everywhere since most people swap out perfectly fine motors for something w/ more power (i would know, i'm one of them.. lol)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

get a civic or toyota ..those r pretty reliable and cheap..for the time being


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

get the car u can get a good car for a grand u just have to look ive had a few cars under 300 that would drive to china if i could of just dont but the first ride u find i did that when i bought my first car take the time and look for one if u dont know any thing bout cars pm me and ill tell you what to look for when buyin a ride


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> yeah im not looking for a anything to nice like a lexus lol i wan sumthing that will last but i wanna save up for a lincon ls


Those are nice cars. and you should be able to find one for a few grand. I used to work in the car business, and for some reason, LS's never had a good resale value. I think they're decent cars as far as quality and maybe durability, they're just not worth a whole lot.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

car. you NEED a car. kind doesnt NEED his ears cropped, his ears look great


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

gxkon i got u ill hit u up wen i start looking 

and theres somthing abt the lincon ls that catches my eye i think its the body i drove em b4 and i like how they drive.

yeah i might go for a lil civic or a carola 

and after that then im going to get a street bike later down the line im thinking a GXR 1000 or yahmaha r6...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> gxkon i got u ill hit u up wen i start looking
> 
> and theres somthing abt the lincon ls that catches my eye i think its the body i drove em b4 and i like how they drive.
> 
> ...


you'd be stupid to start out on a 1000cc.
we would be reading about you on GP. and i personally dont want to read about another GP member dying right now lol.
but i feel ya on the street bikes. i want to get a cbr 600 here soon. just to start out on.
my friend got hit by a semi-truck on his. snapped his leg in half. he went to go to try to pick his totaled bike up and he said it felt like he stepped in a hole.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

i went riding on my bro in laws gxr 1000 b4 i felt safe on it but i hea u on the power of the bike thoe but i want the r6 because i can control it much more then a 1000 ya kno i probz get the r6 anyway


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> i went riding on my bro in laws gxr 1000 b4 i felt safe on it but i hea u on the power of the bike thoe but i want the r6 because i can control it much more then a 1000 ya kno i probz get the r6 anyway


good deal. i mean really, who NEEDS 100cc's unless your on a track, they're death machines anyway. 1000cc's are just coffins lol.
i used to ride motocross and i rode my friends 1000 before he crashed it and its ridiculous how much power those things have. the front end will pick up like NOTHING.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if you know anyone who works on cars.. this is a good deal

91 HONDA ACCORD LX


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah ikno thats what happend wen i got on it i lifted the front went like 100 ft b4 i dropped it felt the tank slap ready to hit almost got F" UP LAMO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im going to have to sneek a bike into the garage cause my gf isn't havin it.
she already hate my drift car, 240sx. its in pieces right now in the garage


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

cEElint WAT STATE U FIND THAT IN

AND Nizmo357 U WRECC IT?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OH wow man that was my budget on my first car too. lmao, I got a 1990 Chevy Astro van. I was awesome. It looked like a pile o  but It ran great and it had heavy duty bumpers that took out a one way sign without getting dented lmao. The funniest part was I traded two guys from the car shop tattoos for a stereo. I had the nicest loudest stereo ever in it. It was pretty funny. The outside looked likebut it was a reliable old piece of . Good luck :woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> cEElint WAT STATE U FIND THAT IN
> 
> AND Nizmo357 U WRECC IT?


well i've wrecked it before, i tend to be attracted to curbs. lol.
but the reason its in pieces is it got stripped in my cousins driveway last winter, im in the middle piecing it back together. it would be done but i spent about 800 getting the new pup set up


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would get the car. if your mom is thinking about getting a car for you, put your thousand together with the money she is gunna use and get something better.
if i read it wrong... still get the car


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are still thinking about the lincoln ls i wouldn't recommend it. Having owned one for 3 yrs and spent several G's for the repairs everytime you go the shop better have a stack on ya, they are nothing but problems so i traded it in and am so glad i did


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

You cant really buy a reliable car for a grand but you can crop some ears and put the rest back to save and get the car your wanting with a headstart!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> You cant really buy a reliable car for a grand but you can crop some ears and put the rest back to save and get the car your wanting with a headstart!


pshhh BS you cant find a reliable car for a G. you just got to hold out and kno what your doing.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Get tha car broski i would.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

If its an option take the stac and save up until you've found a decent price car. However if that's not an option take the time and do a great deal of searching for a car before you buy something that looks nice but cant go more than 10 ft. Hope this helps.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

you can definitely get a reliable car for $1000.A few years ago when money was tight I got a caddy for $250.00.That thing lasted till it had almost 300,000 miles on it and didn't look that bad.It made it down to Florida and back twice with no problems.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

like i told him through a message... keep looking, the economy is tough and he needs to take advantage of it.. someone is selling a car cheap cheap because they need to make a mortgage payment.. he just needs to find that person..


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> like i told him through a message... keep looking, the economy is tough and he needs to take advantage of it.. someone is selling a car cheap cheap because they need to make a mortgage payment.. he just needs to find that person..


 This is the correct answer and thread winner...


----------

